# A few photos from today......



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Photos*

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Super nice pics!
Thanks for posting them.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx....beautiful girls


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures, thank you for sharing! I don't have a camera yet that will take a picture like that, but it's in the future for me.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, very nice... What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome! Japanese beetles got my echinacea, so even if I could take photos like that, they would not be so pretty.


----------



## NCNewBeekeeper08 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Thank you.*

Nice pictures. Thank you for sharing. I always check each day for any new photos.


----------

